# Multi-sport Road Trip Van conversion



## mtthumper

Ok, so... here is the situation, I have asked many people (all males to this point) about converting my Ford Windstar minivan to a traveling kayak carrying road van. I have looked over some other peoples designs for their uhm.. interior layout . Aside from setting up a bed of some sort, and putting in bins for various gear.. .What other 'things' would you ladies suggest that I include in my interior make over design? I know it seems like a weird question but I need help 'thinking of things'. Like in talking it over with a chica-climber friend of mine, she suggested that since there is a chance I will be camped out in the backcountry for a few days at a stretch, that I should make an air tight stink proof 'feminine products' canister, in case said event arises when I am a ways out from the closest garbage bin. Any other ideas ?

Thanks 

Nic


----------



## Gypsyblogger

Maybe you could make a little table/drawer thingy next to the bed. Then you can put a little light for reading and also keep your book nearby. Also, you should probably have some curtains on the windows so that you can change in privacy. Could you build any kind of shelving unit on the sides maybe. Also, you should build your bed on top of a drawer set or maybe just an open space... that way you can put stuff under your bed... paddle, shoes, whatever else you want. 

Any way to wire that thing so that you can watch movies or play video games? 

Good Luck.


----------



## mtthumper

Great ideas! I was going to build an open platform bed high enough that i could slide the paddles underneath but not so high that I couldn't sit on it without bumping my head. I like the idea of a small table thingy next to it... especially if I could have it extend from between the two front seats. And oh yeah... already have it rigged up for my computer/movies and video games. I love those little velcro squares with the sticky glue on the back... i have them all over, and attached the others to various appliances... now I can strap my ipod, a ac/dc converter, my light etc.. all within reach and it doesn't fall down!! WOO HOO.. ok so the only thing that isn't 'secured' is my kayak 'bender and dog'.... they periodically go sliding across the dash if I take a turn to hard or to fast... WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

Oh yeah and kudos on the curtains.... I don't know why i didn't think of that in my initial planning phase...


----------



## ric

I'm only a guy,
but idea for fem disposal issue!
you can get small amo can at army surplus,air tight rubber seal easy to store,
use shopping bag as liner
just an idea


----------



## mtthumper

ric said:


> I'm only a guy,
> but idea for fem disposal issue!
> you can get small amo can at army surplus,air tight rubber seal easy to store,
> use shopping bag as liner
> just an idea




OOOHH!! good Idea.. I actually have a few of those laying around in my storage unit... ((Previous life))


----------



## carvedog

Being someone who lived out of a van for a considerable period of time, I always wanted to rig up a tarp pole setup over the side door to be able to cook in the foyer. I never got around to making it, but for shade and cooking it would be nice. Once of those big beach umbrellas with receiver on the side of the van might be a nice way to go. 
A little chunk of indoor outdoor to throw on the ground by the door too. 

I designed my bed so a cooler and dry boxes would fit underneath. But I could not sit up without crinky neck. 

I have seen very long pullout boxes under a low bed that were really nice to store things in. 

I would consider rodent proof containers for food to discourage the little invaders. I had several tag-a-longs in the 18 months I was on the road as the doors are open a lot. I caulked all my installed wooden shelves and bins pretty well, but they were always trying to find a way. 

Sounds like you have a good start. Good luck.


----------



## mtthumper

thanks!


----------



## erdvm1

Buy a sun Shower and make a way to hang it high and away from outside the van....Like a retractable pole (in case no trees close by)


----------



## nmalozzi

I think Jason Kehl did a real sweet job, minus all the bones. 

Things to note: his under bed storage, heat shield drape and sick cook station in the back.


----------



## Gtwo

Wow. That's the coolest kitchen I've seen yet!

If you ever want to throw a propane tank on your van, I recommend diguising it so it's not obvious someone is sleeping inside- especially if you have to park it in the city and there are no Walmart lots to crash in. 

Curtains are another red flag for the popo and park rangers, but I haven't figured out how to get around that one yet. 

Have fun tricking out your van!!!


----------



## caseybailey

*storage*

First...is your boat gonna be inside or on top? I suggest on top because it's light but cumbersome. Next, I suggest buying a set size of rubbermaid storage bens and using those for your underbed storage. It's nice because if you need, you can leave them outside, they are easy to carry around, easy to unpack and repack, you can write on them and their cheaper than building drawers for under bed storage. Also look into designing some overhead storage in back. I've seen people mount the spiderweb bungy things to the roof and use them as drying racks. Also...post picks when it's done...I'm workin' on mine and want to see some other ideas.


----------



## b dash rian

Gtwo said:


> Curtains are another red flag for the popo and park rangers, but I haven't figured out how to get around that one yet.


Limo tint would work. find some 5% or 10% tint, and it'd be difficult to see in, unless you had a light on. just don't tint the winshield or front windows, as that will get you illegal tint tickets. the rest of the windows in a conversion van are fair game though. 

does the van have a spare tire on the back?
if so, and if you don't feel like carrying it around, get a bigger wheel, around the same size as the wheel/tire combo from before, and make it a fire ring. bonus points for welding in a bottom, then you can use it like a firepan


----------



## nmalozzi

Gtwo said:


> Curtains are another red flag for the popo and park rangers, but I haven't figured out how to get around that one yet.


Tint them as dark as is legal, that way you can't even tell that there are curtains hanging unless you get REALLY close to the window.


----------



## nmalozzi

Another good idea is find a utility rack (ladder rack) for the model van you have. You can find them on ebay and craigslist. They are super burly, and can take a lot more abuse then a yakima/thule. They are also great for mounting an awning on the door side of the van since the span the entire side. The example below even has built in straps. 

Cap World Accessories | System One: Van Racks


----------



## yodakiva

mtthumper said:


> Ok, so... here is the situation, I have asked many people (all males to this point) about converting my Ford Windstar minivan to a traveling kayak carrying road van. I have looked over some other peoples designs for their uhm.. interior layout . Aside from setting up a bed of some sort, and putting in bins for various gear.. .What other 'things' would you ladies suggest that I include in my interior make over design? I know it seems like a weird question but I need help 'thinking of things'. Like in talking it over with a chica-climber friend of mine, she suggested that since there is a chance I will be camped out in the backcountry for a few days at a stretch, that I should make an air tight stink proof 'feminine products' canister, in case said event arises when I am a ways out from the closest garbage bin. Any other ideas ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nic


I converted a 99 safari panel van. It has a sofa pull out bed, two burner propane stove,three way refrigerator, converter and inverter 12 volt to 110 ac,100 amp deep cycle battery, porta potty,take out the passenger seat and use it for storage, storage cabinets, put a yakima rack on top, a bicycle rack on the back, 30 lb propane tank, catylictic heater, 5 gal. water container w hand pump,fixed and slide in tables, spacecase on top, ladder on back to access the space case and put kayak on top,snap on curtains for all the windows(insulated),very dark tint on the windows,put sun shower on top,good radio/cd/iPod system...a good four season van for one (or two very friendly people),use kitty litter container w snap on top for grey water. good luck


----------



## lhowemt

*Van rigging*

The other thing I have for our van is a piece of outdoor carpet, that serves as a clean standing area right outside the side door. Either just a piece (which frays) and put grommets in the corners to stake down, or buy a "finished" one for RV's. Great for camping on dirt/grass/gravel and keeping the dirt out of the van. 

And curtains are key. I made my own, put snaps in all 4 corners so they stay close to the windows, even on the bottom. Riveted the snaps to the plastic of the van. They work great and keep the van cool which is especially nice for the pups

Laura


----------



## CarTopCamper

*How about a roof tent*



mtthumper said:


> Ok, so... here is the situation, I have asked many people (all males to this point) about converting my Ford Windstar
> ==========
> Roof Top Tent! For the ultimate road trip vehicle, consider adding comfortable sleeping for two on top of your van. With wide cross bars - you could probably carry your kayak up there too. For ideas see: www.cartopcamper.com.


----------



## Chip

*Dirt-Bag Adventures*

Lived for some time in a 1960 VW Bus in Yosemite, J-Tree, and other climbing spots. Big lack was a pair of screened windows, for cross-ventilation. Having to grease up with bug dope to sleep really sucks— 

I finally bought some bug netting and duct-taped it inside the windows, with a ragged slash for the latch. Sort-of-ly worked. 

If you'll be hanging in the warm zone, mo' screens, mo' bettah!


----------

